# china plate



## Bottleboy4419 (Dec 2, 2006)

hi i found part of an old plate made of china what type of glue should i use to put it back together


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Dec 2, 2006)

I would use a epoxie you can buy at the hardware store. dries in 15 minutes
 '

 rick


----------



## opie (Dec 3, 2006)

I find pieces of old china plates all the time I just keep hope'n some day I'll dig one without break'n it. You can get a 5 min dry epoxie at Advance auto store.


----------

